# Ahhhhhhh



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I am calm....my body is relaxed.....I'm practicing my breathing......3 deep in through the nose, three deep out through the mouth.....I am thinking of pleasant thoughts and happy places....my coworkers now think I'm nuts......I don't care.....it's working....


----------



## jblarson (Oct 23, 2002)

Keep it up Antonio....Im about ready to try the same thing.Everybody has been telling me that relaxation and breathing is the whole ticket to the IBS thing. Im willing to try about anything.Good LuckJ.B.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This thread put a smile on my face.







I'm making plans to go to the beach (a park that is on front of the sea) next Sunday, hang my new colorful hammock on some trees and do nothing.







Probably pack some sandwiches and piï¿½a colada on a cooler and just relax.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds good, Antonio.. Go for it







Evie


----------

